# Planted 24/7 SE Second Edition Questions



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if I should wait or pick up the 1st edition. When is the release date? Will there be a preorder discount like on previous models?

Thanks


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

The SE is already available. I just bought one.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Where are they available to buy? for the best price of course


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Amazon. I absolutely love mine. The new features are perfect. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Aparker2005 said:


> Amazon. I absolutely love mine. The new features are perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh man, you finally got yours? Congrats. Now I know they are available. Does it seem more powerful than the original?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah it does. It also has true red leds from the planted plus. Goes fully dark between 1 and 5 am. Better sensor/remote connectivity. Everything overall is better. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

are the light levels fully addjustable?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

@Soup12 If I were you, I would go spend the extra to get extra. I doubt you'd be disappointed with the 24 7 SE. 
@Kampo, It should be fully programmable, even the 24/7 mode @Aparker2005 @skipcharlie can you verify this to be true?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I believe it is. I haven't messed with that setting, but you can contact finnex on their site to be sure 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Soup12 said:


> Where are they available to buy? for the best price of course


Backordered on Amazon, I've got a 24" on backorder for $110 the non-Prime vendors are selling it for $139. 

Everything sold by Amazon is backordered. I've had no trouble with other things I've bought on backorder from Amazon before, just a bit of patience required, whenever they get more stock it ships.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

FishRFriendz said:


> Backordered on Amazon, I've got a 24" on backorder for $110 the non-Prime vendors are selling it for $139.
> 
> Everything sold by Amazon is backordered. I've had no trouble with other things I've bought on backorder from Amazon before, just a bit of patience required, whenever they get more stock it ships.


I, too, have mine on backorder. I wonder when they will be getting more in?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cancel your order guys and get them direct at aquavibrant. Com

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Aparker2005 said:


> Cancel your order guys and get them direct at aquavibrant. Com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That is the same company selling on amazon


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Their site says in Stock. Just thought I'd share. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adon (Feb 28, 2013)

How is the programming compared to Current Sat+ Pro? Can you change the percentage of each color with the 24/7 setting?


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I tried ordering from Aquavibrant directly on their site last night. The order is still in the New status... Also didn't get an email about the order or for registering an account. Hmm not sure if something is wrong or what. I bet they're also out of stock by now.

Maybe shouldn't have cancelled the Amazon order...

Edit: I just got an email that it shipped and a tracking number for UPS like a hour after I posted this! Nice.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Should I return the 24/7 I just bought 3 weeks ago and buy this one, I will be buying the 48 se soon but wondering if I should replace the one for my other tank


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

FishRFriendz said:


> Well I tried ordering from Aquavibrant directly on their site last night. The order is still in the New status... Also didn't get an email about the order or for registering an account. Hmm not sure if something is wrong or what. I bet they're also out of stock by now.
> 
> Maybe shouldn't have cancelled the Amazon order...
> 
> Edit: I just got an email that it shipped and a tracking number for UPS like a hour after I posted this! Nice.


I ordered one today from their site just fine 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> I ordered one today from their site just fine
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah, they seem fine, I'm just used to getting an email for registering, and an email for the order at least. The only email I ever got from them was the shipping one, so just a bit different from what I'm used to.


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

Just got mine today. I'm not sure what to think.

Pros: It's definitely much brighter. That's going to help in my 25" tall 65.

The new legs position the light a little higher and the swivel action makes getting into and out of my take far easier.

There's a blue indicator on the remote control receiver.

Cons: I've only had it for a few hours but it seems like the "programmability" is exactly the same. Meaning there's a preset 24/7 mode and than some other buttons that give you custom colors and weather effects. Not really useful in an item marketed towards growing aquatic plants.

I'm going to be honest I was hoping for more. Why can't we have a customizable 24/7 mode? 

At least it's dark from 1a to 5a now. 

But what if I want it to be dark from 9p to 5a? 

What if I need to reduce my photoperiod to cut down on algae? 

What if I want to program a "siesta" while I'm away at work? 

These options aren't available I'm afraid. 


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

Yeah, it doesn't look to be customizable in 24/7 mode. I was really hoping it would have adjustable intensity when running 24/7...

Are there any competitors that have this feature?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

proper.noun said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look to be customizable in 24/7 mode. I was really hoping it would have adjustable intensity when running 24/7...
> 
> Are there any competitors that have this feature?
> 
> ...


if you want full controllability a simple 2 row 3 watt beamswork or 5 row Fspec Beamswork (depending on tank depth) matched up with a TC420 controller will get the job done much cheaper than a Planted+ 24/7 it lacks the color diodes but those could always be subbed by added a RGB strip or two which will also be controllable by the same TC420. I just did this with an fspec on a 40 breeder, couldn't be happier.

also I know the Fluval 2.0 light with there Wifi Controller is completely programmable that's an option there as well


----------



## Fresh fish (Mar 9, 2007)

Did they increase the high light photoperiod to 8 hours, or is it still to short? that sucks 24/7 isnt programable! I was looking at ordering one, but I may hold off for now


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

skipcharlie said:


> Just got mine today. I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> Pros: It's definitely much brighter. That's going to help in my 25" tall 65.
> 
> ...



1 question about this light, what is the new WARRANTY for it?

Bump:


proper.noun said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look to be customizable in 24/7 mode. I was really hoping it would have adjustable intensity when running 24/7...
> 
> Are there any competitors that have this feature?
> 
> ...


- Current Satelite plus pro
- Fluval fresh and plant 2.0 (If you have the Wifi Controller)
- Micmol


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Received mine tonight. It's cool. I like the red led being introduced at high light and the total darkness. Worth 20+ dollars more? no. I don't like the new stand it sits on, it raises it too high for me. Lets just say, it's going back in the back and back to amazon!


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I hated the legs also. I simply cut some furniture mover squared and put them on both sides. I love the new SE, but I understand why some won't like it. 

How does the Fluval led 2.0 with the sunrise/sunset option compare to these?

These finnex lights sure do make my discus pop. Waiting to see how well the new reds make my plants grow. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aparker2005 said:


> I hated the legs also. I simply cut some furniture mover squared and put them on both sides. I love the new SE, but I understand why some won't like it.
> 
> How does the Fluval led 2.0 with the sunrise/sunset option compare to these?
> 
> ...


I'm ordering the Fluval 2.0 with the wifi controller. I've heard great things about it with my being customizable to fix for me.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well so far my plants are growing far more than what they did with the original 24/7 on 24/7 mode. Not a huge breakout of algae either. Loving this light and the new reds! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Can i ask again, what is the warranty for the second edition finnex 24/7 ?


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike16T said:


> Can i ask again, what is the warranty for the second edition finnex 24/7 ?


6 months according to Finnex's website: Finnex Warranty Requests


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought they extended the warranty on these. Not exactly how far, but more than 6 I thought. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

zzyzx85 said:


> 6 months according to Finnex's website: Finnex Warranty Requests


Wow.. Still a crappy warranty for such a capable light... :|:|


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

just watched an Aquarium Co-op video from Nov. 2016 on youtube and he mentioned the ballasts are now covered for 1 year. Guess that's an improvement!


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Keep in mind that it will cost you $20 or more (depending on length of fixture) to ship it to them for an RMA, and then it is up to them whether they want to cover it under the warranty. If, for whatever reason, they don't cover it, you have to pay whatever they say shipping costs are to get it back plus whatever the repair costs are if you decide to have them repair it.

If you run an open tank, just assume you have no warranty on Finnex fixtures. Only time I think their warranty works out for you is on longer and more expensive fixtures. Love the features and price of their stuff, but that's how they can afford to price things that way. Not necessarily a bad thing since failures are generally a minority, but it is important to know as you are making decisions.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

^agreed. I run an open tank and having seen the water deposits on the fixtures I have and electrical failure of a fixture due to moisture corrosion, I decided on the sealed Fluval F&P 2.0 instead of the Finnex 24/7.


----------

